# First Attempts



## deveaushawn (Feb 18, 2014)

1.



2.


----------



## limr (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the conversion and the tones look good. These are really interesting, graphic signs so I could see why you'd want to take pictures of them.

In the second one, I wonder if there's a better angle that doesn't include a traffic light. Sometimes with signs like these, I like to try a shot directly in front of the sign looking up - mundane subject but a more dramatic angle. Could be interesting, might not work at all, but it's a thought.

As for the first one, I like the perspective but as soon as I noticed it, I could not stop looking at the...and I can't believe the words I am about to type...the 'sunburst' cow head on the wall. What in the what? I would have liked to see that whole thing in the frame but not the corner of the door, if it's possible. And I dunno, that cowhead might warrant a shot all of its own!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 18, 2014)

If these are attempts at B&W conversion they are fair but look a bit flat to me.
More contrast (using a curves layer) would give them more punch.
If these are 'pictures', what have you added to what the sign-maker did?


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 18, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> If these are attempts at B&W conversion they are fair but look a bit flat to me.
> More contrast (using a curves layer) would give them more punch.
> If these are 'pictures', what have you added to what the sign-maker did?



Thanks Lew. I'm intrigued by what the difference is between a 'conversion' and a 'picture'?


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 18, 2014)

limr said:


> .... As for the first one, I like the perspective but as soon as I noticed it, I could not stop looking at the...and I can't believe the words I am about to type...the 'sunburst' cow head on the wall. What in the what? I would have liked to see that whole thing in the frame but not the corner of the door, if it's possible. And I dunno, that cowhead might warrant a shot all of its own!



Heh! The 'sunburst cow'. I'll go back and snap some shots of it for you. 

These are shots of the historic *Buffalo Hotel* in Red Deer, Alberta. Not too many years ago this was the wild, wild west!

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 18, 2014)

deveaushawn said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If these are attempts at B&W conversion they are fair but look a bit flat to me.
> ...



If you are trying B&W conversions on a couple of random color images, then my original statement about the conversion stands.

If you are posting this as an example of your photography where you chose angles, exposure in order to best make a point, then the point you are making escapes me.
Although these signs might be interesting in themselves, whatever art they are is that of the sign-maker. 
This would be like taking pictures of graffiti with no additional component, just a documentation of someone else's 'art work.'

No insult intended, just a question.


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 18, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> No insult intended, just a question.



None taken. I appreciate your insight, and you've just taught me a valuable lesson!

Thank you Sir!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 18, 2014)

deveaushawn said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > No insult intended, just a question.
> ...



I am always polite to people with outstanding sense and taste in camera bodies.
You might read *this* to see why our tastes coincide.


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 18, 2014)

I wrestled with my choice of equipment, but ended up choosing MFT for all of the reasons mentioned in your article. I didn't know the OMD-1 was on the horizon or I may have picked it, however, I'm happy with my choice and see no need to change.

As a complete n00b, I'm not entirely happy with my lens choices, but I had no idea what I was doing, so I'll make the best of what I have and upgrade as my needs require. Just ordered the new Oly 25mm f/1.8!

I'll be re-visiting the Buffalo Hotel soon to incorporate the suggestions offered in this thread. To be honest, I didn't put a lot of thought or effort into my 'First Attempts', but now I have a better idea of what I'm supposed to doing, so we'll see if it helps!

Thanks Again.


----------



## baturn (Feb 18, 2014)

I grew up in Red Deer and am alittle surprised that I did not recognize the coffee shop sign (having seen it nearly every day for 10 years). Thanks for the memory jog. Some times that's all the purpose a photo needs.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 18, 2014)

deveaushawn said:


> I wrestled with my choice of equipment, but ended up choosing MFT for all of the reasons mentioned in your article. I didn't know the OMD-1 was on the horizon or I may have picked it, however, I'm happy with my choice and see no need to change.
> 
> As a complete n00b, I'm not entirely happy with my lens choices, but I had no idea what I was doing, so I'll make the best of what I have and upgrade as my needs require. Just ordered the new Oly 25mm f/1.8!



If you plan to do street photography, Red Deer might be a fertile ground.
Not easy at all to do, but immensely rewarding, essentially because each shot is unique and generally not repeatable.


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't gone back to re-shoot yet, but I tweaked a different shot of the coffee sign taken the first day. This side of the sign has a little more character in my opinion.

Thoughts?


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 21, 2014)

Bumpity Bump Bump!


----------

